# Most recent family photo



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Been a while since I did a group photo, and never with the new addition


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, thats a nice collection. Must say I like your style :smt023


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like a happy family to me. there's always room for more though!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Wow, thats a nice collection. Must say I like your style :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good as always Ship. You got a great collection there.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

What all is there? I notice the Walthers and the FN, but a few of those I can't tell.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I see a Glock (don't know the model) and a USP compact and a Keltec.

Speaking of the USP c, I got this Friday night:










It joined these guys:


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Been a while since I did a group photo, and never with the new addition


wow im jealous! which model of p90 is that? i'm guessing the ps90 or whatever the semi-auto "us" legal version is? i'd do anything for a real p90, kansas just passed the "machine gun, saw'd off shotty, and silencer/supressor" bill, so I'm really curious if I could get one now. :mrgreen:

nice collection btw =)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That pic is out of date - my collection has changed a bit - But yes, that is aPS90.

Here is a better pic:










And here was the last group photo of just my handguns I took:










And I got this over the weekend:










But the PS90 is awesome. I REALLY like it.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> That pic is out of date - my collection has changed a bit - But yes, that is aPS90.
> 
> Here is a better pic:
> 
> ...


i reaaaally like it too, where did you buy yours if you don't mind me asking? i'm not a big rifle person but that is one rifle i'd LOVE to own


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

skyfire said:


> i reaaaally like it too, where did you buy yours if you don't mind me asking? i'm not a big rifle person but that is one rifle i'd LOVE to own


I bought it at a gun show - but they are forsale all over the place - including many online vendors.

I run the FN Forum - FN makes the PS90 and many other weapons. Come check it out if you like - www.fnforum.net


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I bought it at a gun show - but they are forsale all over the place - including many online vendors.
> 
> I run the FN Forum - FN makes the PS90 and many other weapons. Come check it out if you like - www.fnforum.net


thanks for the reply, i'll have to check it out :mrgreen:


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

What's with all of the pictures "deleted or removed". Do they leave after a predetermined time limit? Do they take up too much space on the server? I want to see 'em!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gilream said:


> What's with all of the pictures "deleted or removed". Do they leave after a predetermined time limit? Do they take up too much space on the server? I want to see 'em!!


Generally, they don't show up because the individual deleted the pictures from the website which hosts their photos. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Generally, they don't show up because the individual deleted the pictures from the website which hosts their photos. :smt023


Exactly, so why post photos on a thread that is always accessible for viewing, when you're gonna delete them eventually. I hate going on some of these photo galleries, when the first several pages is almost completely removed of pics! (and Shpiwreck is one of the biggest offenders:mrgreen I'm thinking- "What do I have to do to see some GUNS around here??!!!":smt076


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL!! Calm down pal...I don't move or delete photos often..If you like seeing 1911's nad the occasional "Commie" head to photobucket and look up an album of DrumJunkie63:smt1099 There's a couple few pages..plus lotta people post guns there.:smt082


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

The OP is a year old if we are nice about it he might post some updated pics. just my thoughts.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

banjar said:


> The OP is a year old if we are nice about it he might post some updated pics. just my thoughts.


Heck, its like 2.5 years old, but whos counting


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

beretta-neo said:


> Heck, its like 2.5 years old, but whos counting


Exactly. We've got the resurrection of a thread from *January 2007*. People clean off pictures from servers to make room for others. Hell, I bet if you go look at some of my posts it's happened because I blew away all the pics of the XD's I used to own. No one should expect people to keep photos on servers indefinitely.


----------

